# Rules for ATV use on ICE



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

My buddy just moved here and is a huge ice fishing fan. Ive never done it but am willing to give anything a try. I have a couple of atv's and was wondering what the rules are for hooking a sled to it to haul your gear out. Does each lake have there own rules or are they the same for every lake.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I know there was an issue at Deer Creek last year, but I think it was more related to unsafe ice in general; I am not aware of any legal regulations, but the ethics are fairly obvious in how to do it.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Do NOT get caught at willard with any motorized vehicle. As far as most of the other popular places, you are good to go. I have had mine on PV, EC, Strawberry, Rockport, Lost Creek, Jordanelle, Causey, Porcupine, and Bear Lake. Never had any problems on any of them. You might want to check on Echo though. I have heard you can get in trouble on there, not sure on it or Scofield or any of those lakes up that way.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I have heard you can get in trouble on there, not sure on it or Scofield or any of those lakes up that way.


You are good on Scofield; besides I would not think they would specify any difference between the snowmobiles and ATVS and the CO's even use snowmobiles there. However, one of the best places to access the lake for the hard deck is now fenced off due to worries of the BOR taking their land, so you will have to travel a lot farther this year.


----------



## fishingwaters (Nov 28, 2009)

Each lake is different. What you need to find out is which law enforcement agency regulates the rule for the body of water and/or land around the water. In some cases the land had different rules than the lake. Contact the agency and ask them what their rules are.

Here is a link to the state parks. http://stateparks.utah.gov/ohv/ice


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

If you pull a sled with a rope, be very careful when you slow down.
The rope will get caught in the tire and you will have a mess on your hands.
You can get a metal hitch for your sled that is much better.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't know about all the lakes, but at Rockport, last year, they were ticketing people for both ATV's and Snowmobiles if they accessed the lake from any where other than the launch ramp. There are "No Motor Vehicles" signs on the entire West side and they were ticketing those who unloaded machines there and went down onto the ice.
I would say if there are any signs that say "No Motor Vehicles" that that's what it means.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I've been using an ATV and a snowmobile on Echo (private), Pineview (USFS), Hyrum (state park), Rockport (state park), and Newton (reclamation) and have never been questioned. However, I did find out earlier this year that Newton is of limits to OHVs. I doubt this has ever been enforced as I've talked to the CO out of Logan and he didn't know that it was of limits to OHVs. He also said he could care less as it was not controled by Utah. It is NOT legal to use one on Deer Creek but folks will tell you they do it and the COs have not issued them a ticket. I can't remember for sure, but either Causey or Lost Creek is off limits to OHVs. We had just unloaded the snowmobile when a CO drove up and told us he would not issue a citation if we put it back on the trailer right now.

There is no blanket policy in Utah that covers all waters. Each owning entitiy sets thier own rules and some of them are very hard to come by. If you know which body of water you will fish and call ahead, you could save yourself a citation. Sometimes just finding out who owns and controls a body of water can be an exercise in frustration. Good luck.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

a snowmobile or atv on little lost creek or causey?? :? Is it just me or are some peoples legs painted on?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, these are small bodies of water for most people but remember there are some people that don't have the legs that you have.
Without transportation, some of us would never be able to enjoy ice fishing.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

just teasin. I would probably do the same thing if I ever get tired of hiking my butt of in search of animals to shoot at. I would probably come home with more table fare too! I also think I may have worn about 20 years out of my legs last saturday!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I figured that you were just teasing. 
I wish that I was to!
It sucks to get old. :V|:


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Just some thoughts and some observations: It seems to me to be a little inconsistant for a State Park or other management agency to limit the use of motorized vehicles on the ice in the winter when motorized vehicles are not limited in the summer. If the issue is invironmental damage to the shore line, I can understand limiting access to the shoreline with ATVs. But I cannot see much difference between accessing a body of water by means of a public boat ramp with a snow machine or ATV and backing a 4x4 pickup down the same ramp to launch a v8 water skii boat to use on the water. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Rules:

#1 Don't be a jackass on your 4 wheeler.

#2 If you bring a 12 pack or a case of beer in with you, bring all of your empties out with you.

#3 Refer back to rule #1.

Looks like another low snow year which makes Strawberry accessable to ATVs. The last time conditions were like this, I'v never seen such a collective bunch of morons in my life. Trash everywhere, especially beer cans, and just all around inconsiderite ATVers. Sorry if the majority ruins it for the few responsible ATVers. Pray for snow to keep the D-bags off the ice.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

On that note, if your on a snowmobile or ATV you should not be drinking at all. Both must be registered and are motor vehicles. You can get a DUI and lose your drivers license for operating either while drunk. There is also the issue of the drive home ater drinking all day.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Deer Creek prohibits ATV or snowmobile use on it as well as dogs. Stupid I know, but the water is ruled by the water right users and they all came to a conclusion and banned them. I got a warning on my 4 wheeler two years ago there and that was there reason..


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

somewhere around 5 years ago i was up at deer creek night fishing i had my truck parked down on the boat ramp nobody was around at all it was about 11:00 at night and all of a sudden someone just showed up to kick us out and off the boat ramp just for parking on it


----------

